# تمر سكري فاخر كميات للبيع جملة



## kafh (21 أبريل 2012)

*يوجد لدينا تمر سكري هليل فاخر

السعر مغري جدا : 70 ريال للكرتون (وزن الكرتون ثلاثه كيلو)

الكميه 3000 كرتون

جميع الكراتين نوع واحد كما ترون في الصوره





التميز للتمور السكري والخلاص وجميع انواع التمور بالجملة والمفرق

لا نتواجد في النت الرجاء الاتصال على الرقم 

شكرا 


تمر سكري فاخر كميات للبيع جملة
​*


----------



## kafh (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: تمر سكري فاخر كميات للبيع جملة*


*
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.*






عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫الكلمة المفتاحية - عود موروكي,عود كلمنتان,عود هندي‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *
* 0505678580*


​


----------

